# 2021 Uber Black Car Recomandation



## Aliko (May 26, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Can I do Uber Black with 2019 lincoln mkz hybrid? I'm looking something affordable for Uber Black in Los Angeles. Any advice and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Aliko said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I do Uber Black with 2019 lincoln mkz hybrid? I'm looking something affordable for Uber Black in Los Angeles. Any advice and suggestions will be appreciated.


Why not just go to the Uber site and see for yourself?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Aliko said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I do Uber Black with 2019 lincoln mkz hybrid? I'm looking something affordable for Uber Black in Los Angeles. Any advice and suggestions will be appreciated.


Are you aware of the comercial insurance , transportation license and other requirements . It is not as simple as getting approved for X .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Are you aware of the comercial insurance , transportation license and other requirements . It is not as simple as getting approved for X .


Sssh. Don’t wake the dead.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> View attachment 597630


Isn't there a wait list? There's a quota like taxi licences?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Isn't there a wait list? There's a quota like taxi licences?


I guess depend on the market . Here in DC you have to join using an existing company that usually want to rent their SUV
I seeing rent offer for 500-600 a week for a new suburban before Covid .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You will probably lose your shirt if you do this
Thats assuming you have a shirt to lose....


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will probably lose your shirt if you do this
> Thats assuming you have a shirt to lose....


I won’t , because is not my thing , but there is people that make it work . During Covid they are lots of parked SUV but seem to get on the road again . If they rent it, it is because they figure out how to profit.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Isn't there a wait list? There's a quota like taxi licences?


They very quietly suspended it when 2/3 of the fleets went out of business due to CORONA VIRUS. But they won't publish a car list cuz they don't want to be held to anything.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You planning on doing RS full time? I ask because you kinda are required to make bank to pay just for the commercial insurance. 

I have a black service level vehicle, but the requirements and insurance = no way Jose. This is a pt gig only.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You planning on doing RS full time? I ask because you kinda are required to make bank to pay just for the commercial insurance.
> 
> I have a black service level vehicle, but the requirements and insurance = no way Jose. This is a pt gig only.


I sure hope you’re not considering a 2016 RDX a black level vehicle….lol


----------

